# μετακλητοί (υπάλληλοι) = non-permanent staff, staff appointed on a non-permanent basis



## nickel (Sep 13, 2019)

Τι είναι οι μετακλητοί υπάλληλοι; Τα λεξικά μας δεν βοηθούν πολύ. 

Στο Χρηστικό:
μετακλητός: που έχει ή μπορεί να μετακληθεί
μετακαλώ (ειδικότ.) ζητώ από υπάλληλο να επανέλθει στην έδρα, στη θέση του, ανακαλώ

Στο ΜΗΛΝΕΓ: ζητώ την επιστροφή υπαλλήλου εκεί όπου ανήκει οργανικά

Στο ΛΝΕΓ: (υπάλληλος) που μπορεί να κληθεί να αλλάξει θέση ανά πάσα στιγμή, που δεν έχει μόνιμη θέση

Δηλαδή; Είναι ο μετακλητός κάτι σαν δημόσιος υπάλληλος αποσπασμένος από άλλη θέση;

Στον παλιό Δημητράκο βλέπουμε ότι ο μετακλητός δεν έχει να φοβάται τόσο την ανάκληση όσο την απόλυση:

επί υπαλλήλων, ο απολυόμενος κατ’ ελευθέραν κρίσιν της αρμοδίας αρχής, ο μη μόνιμος, ά. ανακλητός.

Λίγο πιο σωστό ορισμό βρήκα στο Wiktionary:

(ειδικότερα) που καλείται λόγω εξειδίκευσης ή επιστημονικής κατάρτισης να προσφέρει είτε την τέχνη του είτε τις επιστημονικές του γνώσεις.
https://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/μετακλητός

Γλωσσικά σωστές είναι οι παραπάνω περιγραφές, αφού *μετακαλώ* σημαίνει «καλώ έναν υπάλληλο να επιστρέψει στην έδρα του, στη θέση του». Τελικά όμως τη σωστή περιγραφή θα τη βρούμε εκτός λεξικών. Π.χ.

Μετακλητός είναι ο πολίτης ο οποίος ΔΕΝ ΕΡΓΑΖΕΤΑΙ αλλού στον δημόσιο τομέα και καλείται λόγω εξειδίκευσης ή επιστημονικής κατάρτισης να προσφέρει είτε την τέχνη του είτε τις επιστημονικές του γνώσεις, στα γραφεία του Πρωθυπουργού, των Υπουργών, των Αναπληρωτών Υπουργών, των Υφυπουργών και των Γενικών και Ειδικών Γραμματέων.

Οι μετακλητοί αυτοί υπάλληλοι, ΔΙΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ και εκτελούν τα καθήκοντά τους για όσο χρόνο είναι στη θέση που είναι όποιος τους τοποθέτησε.

Αν για παράδειγμα, ο Χ υπουργός διορίσει/τοποθετήσει κάποιους μετακλητούς στο γραφείο του ως υπουργός, των υπαλλήλων αυτών λύεται αυτοδίκαια η εργασιακή τους σχέση, δηλαδή απολύονται, όταν ο υπουργός που τους διόρισε/τοποθέτησε πάψει να είναι υπουργός στο συγκεκριμένο υπουργείο.

https://m.naftemporiki.gr/story/1505442/pos-oi-metaklitoi-auksithikan-445-tin-periodo-2015-2019​
Η αγγλική απόδοση που χρησιμοποιείται για τους μεταβλητούς είναι *non-permanent staff, staff appointed on a non-permanent basis*.

Δεν έχουμε κανένα μονοπώλιο στον διορισμό προσωρινού προσωπικού για τους προσωρινούς κυβερνήτες μας. Βρήκα π.χ. σε σελίδες της ΕΕ αυτήν την παράγραφο για τον αντίστοιχο ισπανικό νόμο:

Article 12 of Law 7/2007 defines non-permanent staff as follows: | ‘1. Non-permanent staff are persons who, by virtue of their appointment and on a non-permanent basis, perform only duties which are expressly classified as duties consisting in positions of trust or involving the performance of special advisory functions, their remuneration being met from the budget appropriations allocated for that purpose. | 2. The laws governing the civil service which are made to implement these Regulations shall determine the governing bodies of the public authorities which may use this type of staff. The maximum number shall be stipulated by the governing bodies concerned. That number and the remuneration conditions shall be made public. | 3. Appointments and terminations of appointments shall not be subject to any restrictions. In any event, termination of an appointment shall occur on termination of the appointment of the postholder for whom the duty consisting in a position of trust or involving the performance of advisory functions is discharged. | 4. The status of non-permanent staff member cannot constitute a qualification for access to the civil service or for internal promotion …

Το άρθρο 12 του νόμου 7/2007 ορίζει τους μετακλητούς υπαλλήλους ως εξής: | «1. Έχει την ιδιότητα του μετακλητού υπαλλήλου κάθε πρόσωπο που, βάσει διορισμού και χωρίς να τελεί σε καθεστώς μονιμότητας, ασκεί αποκλειστικώς καθήκοντα που χαρακτηρίζονται ρητώς ως εμπιστοσύνης ή παροχής ειδικών συμβουλευτικών υπηρεσιών, ενώ οι αποδοχές του βαρύνουν τις πιστώσεις του προϋπολογισμού που έχουν εγγραφεί για τον σκοπό αυτό. | 2. Οι νόμοι οι οποίοι αφορούν το καθεστώς των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων και εκδίδονται κατ’ εφαρμογήν του παρόντος βασικού καθεστώτος καθορίζουν τα όργανα διοικήσεως των δημοσίων υπηρεσιών που δύνανται να διαθέτουν τέτοιου είδους προσωπικό. Ο ανώτατος αριθμός των υπαλλήλων αυτών καθορίζεται από τα αντίστοιχα όργανα διοικήσεως. Ο ως άνω αριθμός καθώς και οι όροι μισθοδοσίας δημοσιοποιούνται. | 3. Ο διορισμός και η παύση γίνονται ελεύθερα. Η παύση επέρχεται, σε κάθε περίπτωση, όταν παύεται το δημόσιο όργανο στο οποίο παρέχονται υπηρεσίες εμπιστοσύνης ή συμβουλευτικής υποστηρίξεως. | 4. Η ιδιότητα του μετακλητού υπαλλήλου δεν δύναται να αποτελέσει τυπικό προσόν για τους σκοπούς της προσβάσεως στο δημοσιοϋπαλληλικό σώμα ή της εσωτερικής προαγωγής.
https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EN-EL/TXT/?uri=CELEX:62014CJ0177&from=EL​

Αναζητείται, λοιπόν, ο ακριβέστερος ορισμός για τα λεξικά μας.


----------

